# Help! Found a tortoise...



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Just been handed this tortoise which was found in a garden in my street  I'm guessing he's a horsefield? About 3/4years old? Anyone know or can help and any advice about finding the right owner ?


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 7, 2013)

Have you got a pic? I might be able to help depending on species.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Flintus yeah it didn't do it on my first post! Lol. I know not to keep Alan my RF and this tortoise together so I've put it in a open box with some orchid bark,water and some mixed lettuce. The poor thing is stressed so that's why I've made it a temporary home. It's been pushing at the sides to get out but its gone Quiet now ....I'd have it outside but its a very fast mover lol!


----------



## Hybrid (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow.. UK have tortoises that moving around in the garden?


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 7, 2013)

Still can't see your pic. I will PM you my email address so I can upload it onto here if it helps.




Hybrid said:


> Wow.. UK have tortoises that moving around in the garden?


It's warm here at the moment, just over 80 Fahrenheit


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol this one was found with cats trying to attack it  my friend knows I have a tortoise so I'm going to look after it till the rightful owner claims it. Poor thing has a few chips but no shell rot. Wandering if you soak them ? I do my Rf everyday


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah, I would give a nice warm bath to get her settled.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> Still can't see your pic. I will PM you my email address so I can upload it onto here if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can see it now-2nd post? It's red hot like you say in the UK and this tortoise is stressed bless -made hissing noises when I picked it up but looks in good condition-pyramiding at the front but not sure if that's just the species?


Will give it a bath now  x


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok can see your pics, yes I agree is a horsfield, no idea on subspecies though. Are you a member of shelled warriors? I would put a found ad on there. Actually if you want I can give a link to here as I have an account on there?


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah can you? That would be great!


Emailed you Flintus


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 7, 2013)

Hope you find the owner!

Nice of you to help out. If you have a Rubbermaid tub of some kind ( 50 gal), just put in untreated garden dirt or coir, with a hide. I guess he has had plenty of UV out there, but perhaps a light bulb 100w for warming up on one end, over some kind of tile or slate for basking.
Soak him daily for a week, as he is probably dehydrated.

He may not eat, but mixed dark leafy greens and safe weeds. No fruit.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks! It's going to be fun! I need to get a plan in place if its going to be long term! Do you think it's a boy or girl? I'm not sure of age but its a twice the size of my RF! I've put it in a tub but I haven't any lighting as I thought the owner would of claimed it by now! Will it be okay with no heat/ light ? It's so hot in the UK at the moment ??


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 7, 2013)

They really need a basking temp of 30-35c to digest, etc. 
so if the tort is inside, I would say yes to a light, just a regular house bulb would be fine for light and heat. No heat at night. 
Post a pic of the rear and undershell to help determine male/female. 
You could check to see if anyone has posted on Gumtree, (tho I wouldn't post a found tort, just see if there are any lost torts in your area,never know about people :/ ).


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

It's been outside for quite a few evenings from what I've heard. I will have to rig something up! Looks like its in for the night  Awwww x


----------



## bigred (Jul 7, 2013)

Hopefully you will find the owner, you can put up signs around the area where he was found. If nobody claims him you could consider keeping him. We found a CDT about a month ago and got it back to the owner within a couple hours. If it was a pet and just escaped they will be looking for it good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

bigred said:


> Hopefully you will find the owner, you can put up signs around the area where he was found. If nobody claims him you could consider keeping him. We found a CDT about a month ago and got it back to the owner within a couple hours. If it was a pet and just escaped they will be looking for it good luck and let us know what happens



He/she has been on quite a journey the last few days from what my neighbour said.Ive not seen any posters up in the area but I will put some up in a couple of days.If its not claimed then I think I'd keep it  it's different to my RF and I haven't thought about another RF. I believe in fate so what will be will be  ill keep you informed


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 7, 2013)

Very sweet of you to help the lost one! I hope the owner finds you, but if not- I'm sure he'll be loved in his new home. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, it is up to the person who loses the tortoise to advertise too, so you do what you can.

How long is your tortoise (shell base the long way)? If >4.5 to 5", then we can sex it for sure, but I imagine it is a male.

Keep your temp set up for now. If you don't hear soon, then he may be staying with you!

They LOVE to be outside.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Funny I instantly said male as I was handed him! He if he is a he is 4inches on the flat underside but the including where his shell comes down it'd be 4.5inches? I've read they need to be kept dry? I've put Alan's orchid bark substrate in the tub but I'm worried its to damp?? Shall I get some garden soil? Obviously that's not been in anyway chemically interfered with! He's a digger! Bless x




Temporary home! [TURTLE]


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 7, 2013)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Merlin M (Jul 7, 2013)

He looks male to me...
I would suggest top soil, they don't like it too wet really, I just keep my top soil damp.
Given he is male he will need more space, they are great climbers so maybe add a rock or two to climb on... it should do fine as is for a few days though but you will need to add heat, a 60W bulb should be fine in that space, long term he would need uv too...


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree about the 60w bulb in that size enclosure.

He is probably just happy to get hydrated at this point.

Food wise, he might respond more to weeds plucked from your yard and surrounding area.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

Selby,Nr York.North Yorkshire 




Merlin M said:


> He looks male to me...
> I would suggest top soil, they don't like it too wet really, I just keep my top soil damp.
> Given he is male he will need more space, they are great climbers so maybe add a rock or two to climb on... it should do fine as is for a few days though but you will need to add heat, a 60W bulb should be fine in that space, long term he would need uv too...



Cheers for this. I'm just going to give it a few days as its red hot here and he'll certainly be getting natural light and heat ..::if not claimed then I'll buy him the full tortoise table,uv and heat stuff 


He's fast asleep after his traumatic day  lets see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 7, 2013)

All went well last night. Im concerned about his urine though!? I lifted him up just now but underneath was some white watery mucus ? Any advice?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 7, 2013)

This male Russian just passed some urates (the white stuff) is all.

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## RussTort (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm guessing this is a male who is around five years old.

I'd get a bulb that's atleast 100 watt. This is so that you can place it in a height that has no chance of burning the tortoise or anything that the tortoise may drag along. If that results in too much heat in the cold end you can try adding some form of a barrier.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 8, 2013)

Alan RF said:


> All went well last night. Im concerned about his urine though!? I lifted him up just now but underneath was some white watery mucus ? Any advice?



Yes, just urates. He finally is getting some fluids and is able to expel them. That's a good thing!


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 8, 2013)

I have put up a found ad but we will see if we get any replies.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 8, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> I have put up a found ad but we will see if we get any replies.



Cheers Flintus (Ben!)  I've walked about in a radius of about a quarter of a mile asking if anyone owns a tortoise but got nowhere!




RussTort said:


> I'm guessing this is a male who is around five years old.
> 
> I'd get a bulb that's atleast 100 watt. This is so that you can place it in a height that has no chance of burning the tortoise or anything that the tortoise may drag along. If that results in too much heat in the cold end you can try adding some form of a barrier.



Thanks for this! 




lynnedit said:


> Alan RF said:
> 
> 
> > All went well last night. Im concerned about his urine though!? I lifted him up just now but underneath was some white watery mucus ? Any advice?
> ...



So glad to read this! He is becoming a real character and is settling into our tortoise routine well. I'm going to scan online and in local papers before I go and purchase anything!


Okay if no one claims this lovely tortoise what type of housing would you suggest? A tortoise table or viv?


----------



## RussTort (Jul 8, 2013)

Definitely a table. You can make a vivarium work but it is a lot of trouble and is probably more expensive than making a table. I'm making one at the moment, I'm using an old closet. 

Please read this if you do decide to keep him. And please ask questions! This forum is full of knowing people who are eager to help!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 8, 2013)

RussTort said:


> Definitely a table. You can make a vivarium work but it is a lot of trouble and is probably more expensive than making a table. I'm making one at the moment, I'm using an old closet.
> 
> Please read this if you do decide to keep him. And please ask questions! This forum is full of knowing people who are eager to help!


A closet! Photos of your end product would be great to see! My husband is willing to make something! We are in the process of looking at outside pens for my RF and now this little one! Obviously separate ones!


----------



## rocky1998 (Jul 8, 2013)

He needs a basking light ... It needs to be between 100-105 degrees during the day and it needs a good UVB light to help the tortoise make vitaman d3 which is needed for calcium and it needs a good diet ... It looks like you got a male Russian tort 


Sandy then Russian tort <3


----------



## RussTort (Jul 8, 2013)

Alan RF said:


> A closet! Photos of your end product would be great to see! My husband is willing to make something! We are in the process of looking at outside pens for my RF and now this little one! Obviously separate ones!


I will post some photos of the end product on the forum, just to get some second opinions and friendly tips. 
Sounds like you have a great plan yourself! I wish I could add some tortoises and keep them outside but that isn't really an option for now... Maybe in a decade!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 8, 2013)

Furniture can be converted to a tortoise enclosure: entertainment center, bookcase, wardrobe, etc. 
Or you can build your own. 
It's great that you can set him up outside. You'll watch him thrive. Consider a cold frame in it to extend the season Spring and Autumn.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm still in a dilemma  I'm not so bothered about creating a pen/outside environment as myRF needs it. Inside it sounds like a tortoise table but I'm worried to buy it now in case the owners just turn up! 
The outside one will have to be big because he's like Usain Bolt !


----------



## Merlin M (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmm that is a problem... you got an old book case or something you are not using as you could convert that cheap... then if the owners show up you haven't really spent much...


----------



## Vickie (Jul 9, 2013)

I would say to use a storage tub or a concrete mixing tray. Both can be bought pretty cheaply and that way if the owner shows up you can use it other places. Then if the owner doesn't come forward you can always keep him and set up a more expensive enclosure if you wish.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 9, 2013)

He's in a plastic rectangle under the bed storage container on a night and out every opportunity as my children take him out in the garden  they are both over 16 and responsible. At the minute his main light is natural hot sunshine! Yes in the UK we are getting hot weather! On a night I put a table lamp over his tub which he will sit for a little while then goes to sleep! 
I'm thinking about heat and light now-what is recommended? I can clip a light onto the lamp but not sure about the heat. Does he need it at night because its warm on an evening? If I buy anything I want to be able to transfer it to a tortoise table! If the owners don't get in contact. Also, how high should the sides be?


----------



## jjsull33 (Jul 9, 2013)

adult russians don't need a night time heat source as long the temp isn't going below mid 50s you will be fine. It is good for a russian to get a night time lull in heat too.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 9, 2013)

jjsull33 said:


> adult russians don't need a night time heat source as long the temp isn't going below mid 50s you will be fine. It is good for a russian to get a night time lull in heat too.



Room temp tonight is 80F -approx 27C ? Does a light need to be on all the time or just 12 hours a day like my RF?


----------



## jjsull33 (Jul 9, 2013)

You won't need a heat source at night if your room temp is 80s, the only time you will is if the room temp is below 55ish. During the day is different, they do need the lights on. during the day they need a basking spot of about 100 and a cool side in the 70s, plus the hides and sight barriers like usual. I usually give my russians 12-14 hours of UVB light during the day, and then at night I don't give them any extra heat source (unless it is below freezing out in which case my house is usually a bit too cold and I use a CHE for night time heat) During the summer my russians are outside so I don't use lights or heat sources it is only in the cooler months.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 9, 2013)

jjsull33 said:


> You won't need a heat source at night if your room temp is 80s, the only time you will is if the room temp is below 55ish. During the day is different, they do need the lights on. during the day they need a basking spot of about 100 and a cool side in the 70s, plus the hides and sight barriers like usual. I usually give my russians 12-14 hours of UVB light during the day, and then at night I don't give them any extra heat source (unless it is below freezing out in which case my house is usually a bit too cold and I use a CHE for night time heat) During the summer my russians are outside so I don't use lights or heat sources it is only in the cooler months.



Are you from the UK? This week happens to be a good week for a lost tortoise lol because its so hot at the moment! The evenings too! I'm thinking long term because I don't think he has an owner.....not heard anything! Despite spreading the word! My kids (18/16) adore him and have already named him! He must love it with us because he's eating and not shy at all! It's like he's on happy pills lmao! During the day he is so active, as it gets darker he'll have a little supper and then zonk! Asleep! I'm so pleased with him because he was drawing into his shell with a hissing noise with other people ! Not with me!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2013)

They really are amazing tortoises, very resilient. He is probably thinking: 'Enough of the free life. This way I get a prepared meal!'.

Why don't you focus on the outdoor enclosure for now, given the time of year. Obviously he could live outside full time at this time of year.
A raised bed works very well, with wire on the bottom, then 2-3" of gravel, then 10-12" of untreated garden soil, or topsoil.
8'x4' would be adequate, and you could always expand in the future.


----------



## jjsull33 (Jul 9, 2013)

Haha no I'm not from UK I'm from US, I meant to say basking of 37-39, and a cool side of 23-24 and an overnight as cold as 12-13. As long as your weather can support that you can leave him outside, and when inside you need heating to make those temps. 

By the way I used the google converter for the temps, so someone correct me if I'm wrong but I usually trust google's converters haha.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 10, 2013)

jjsull33 said:


> Haha no I'm not from UK I'm from US, I meant to say basking of 37-39, and a cool side of 23-24 and an overnight as cold as 12-13. As long as your weather can support that you can leave him outside, and when inside you need heating to make those temps.
> 
> By the way I used the google converter for the temps, so someone correct me if I'm wrong but I usually trust google's converters haha.



The inside and outside are reaching all these temps. My mums just given me a large rectangular chest with one half the lid missing with the other half being permanently fixed. It's big and I think as good as a tortoise table! It's my project while he's in his temporary tub! I've got a spare infrared red light 75watt? Would this be suitable? Is topsoil and coconut coir the best substrate to use for Horsfields?


----------



## jjsull33 (Jul 10, 2013)

I use a mix of top soil and coco coir for my russians, they seem to like it, as do I. For the light, I am not sure about the red light, I think that a CHE would be better for him, especially if you are talking about for night time, the complete dark is good for them at night. If that is what you have I think that is fine for a while, I used to use red lights at night when I first got them. But you may not even need any heat at night this time of the year, 50s (12-13c) will be fine at night with no heat source or anything. I only use the night time heating in the middle of the winter. 
If you meant the red one for the daytime, again he will be fine temporarily if you are using that for basking bulb and he is still getting sunlight, but I would switch to MVB when you can, much better for him.


You should post some pics of the table to be so we can see a before and after and maybe give you some tips.


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 11, 2013)

Horsfields don't need any extra heat at night. It should be under 20 Celsius.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 11, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> Horsfields don't need any extra heat at night. It should be under 20 Celsius.



I was thinking winter! I'm always one step ahead lol! A light on a tortoise table would mean a spotlight type? Can you get UVB spotlights? Alan has a strip one as he's in a viv 




jjsull33 said:


> I use a mix of top soil and coco coir for my russians, they seem to like it, as do I. For the light, I am not sure about the red light, I think that a CHE would be better for him, especially if you are talking about for night time, the complete dark is good for them at night. If that is what you have I think that is fine for a while, I used to use red lights at night when I first got them. But you may not even need any heat at night this time of the year, 50s (12-13c) will be fine at night with no heat source or anything. I only use the night time heating in the middle of the winter.
> If you meant the red one for the daytime, again he will be fine temporarily if you are using that for basking bulb and he is still getting sunlight, but I would switch to MVB when you can, much better for him.
> 
> 
> You should post some pics of the table to be so we can see a before and after and maybe give you some tips.





Thanks for this I'll post pics in a minute I'm on garden tortoise watch duty


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 11, 2013)

Strip UV's work very well for Horsfields as well, ideally almost the length of the enclosure. Then you have a (non UV) basking light, for light and warmth. Perhaps two, depending on the size of your enclosure.

Or, you get an MVB for UV/light and warmth, placed towards one end.Again, depending on the size of the enclosure, you may need extra lighting with a regular basking bulb to keep the area bright, or help maintain temps.

I think we need pics of your tortoises walking around in the garden!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 11, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Strip UV's work very well for Horsfields as well, ideally almost the length of the enclosure. Then you have a (non UV) basking light, for light and warmth. Perhaps two, depending on the size of your enclosure.
> 
> Or, you get an MVB for UV/light and warmth, placed towards one end.Again, depending on the size of the enclosure, you may need extra lighting with a regular basking bulb to keep the area bright, or help maintain temps.
> 
> I think we need pics of your tortoises walking around in the garden!


Lol
Thanks again! So informative! I know about RFs but still learning about Horsfields I've got a video of him walking lol well running!!!!




lynnedit said:


> Strip UV's work very well for Horsfields as well, ideally almost the length of the enclosure. Then you have a (non UV) basking light, for light and warmth. Perhaps two, depending on the size of your enclosure.
> 
> Or, you get an MVB for UV/light and warmth, placed towards one end.Again, depending on the size of the enclosure, you may need extra lighting with a regular basking bulb to keep the area bright, or help maintain temps.
> 
> I think we need pics of your tortoises walking around in the garden!



This box is 3ft by 1 3/4 ft? It'll do temporarily until the owner appears.If not then I'd definitely invest in a larger table! The lowest temp on a night has been 19... So no need for heat or light  he's out during the day getting natural sunlight and exercise/heat. So far so good...nearly a week since found. Seen a poster up but it was for a different species of tortoise and about 3 miles away.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 11, 2013)

That will definitely work for now. Best not to put too much effort into it until you are sure. They are great climbers, so you might want to put a lip around the open edge. Even a 1" overhang works. Line it with a heavy duty shower liner, or tarp for now.

Also, I would suggest just a regular house/basking light indoors for now. Whatever wattage works to keep the warm basking corner at about 30-35c


Thanks for the pic of him outside!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 11, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> That will definitely work for now. Best not to put too much effort into it until you are sure. They are great climbers, so you might want to put a lip around the open edge. Even a 1" overhang works. Line it with a heavy duty shower liner, or tarp for now.
> 
> Also, I would suggest just a regular house/basking light indoors for now. Whatever wattage works to keep the warm basking corner at about 30-35c
> 
> ...





I've been putting a hang over table office lamp over his temp house for the last few nights and he's wandered over and sat under for a short while then just fallen asleep in the corner away from the light. I turn his lamp off before I go to bed and put it on when I get up at 6am. He's out all day between 10 and 5 in and out at the moment until I do a permanent enclosure .....wedding this weekend so its going to be next weekend but my thought is:-the owners should be looking for him and putting posters up by now? then collecting him!!! If not then I can't hold off any longer


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that you are right! He's fallen into good hands.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay so revamped the new enclosure. Lined it with a waterproof membrane and then added topsoil mixed with coconut coir as suggested and this is his reaction lol


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice picture. Is the actual color as green as it appears?


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 12, 2013)

WillTortoise said:


> Nice picture. Is the actual color as green as it appears?



Yes it is!? He's beautiful [HEAVY BLACK HEART]


----------



## jjsull33 (Jul 12, 2013)

That is great that he is happy, and the color is really nice. Lets see a pic of the whole thing now! haha


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 12, 2013)

Ha ha here he is




Don't want to give too much away as he has distinctive markings which only the owner would know -I hope!


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 13, 2013)

Glad we have a happy ending!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 13, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> Glad we have a happy ending!



I'm hoping! As much as I can understand them wanting him back they need to make an effort-no effort means he obviously meant not a lot to them but he does to me  he's a real character and lovely addition to our family (and Alan RF I'm sure feels the same even though they've only seen each other about a foot apart!)


----------



## torilovestorts (Jul 13, 2013)

So cute


----------



## jjsull33 (Jul 13, 2013)

How long have you had him now?


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 14, 2013)

A week today  but my friend said he'd been spotted 3 days before in people's gardens after she found him in the middle of our road 




jjsull33 said:


> How long have you had him now?



My husband thinks even if the owner came in a month its rightfully theirs. It would be a very sad day for me.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 14, 2013)

He really has a cute face. I bet he has a lot of character!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 14, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> He really has a cute face. I bet he has a lot of character!



He does! He certainly keeps us entertained! He's just gone under his food dish and basically dug a hole so his front end is dug in and his back end has his legs dangling but he's gone to sleep lol [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 14, 2013)

Ha, ha! 
I think some people 'let their tortoises go to be free' as well. If you haven't seen anything by now...but I guess they could be on holidays.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 14, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Ha, ha!
> I think some people 'let their tortoises go to be free' as well. If you haven't seen anything by now...but I guess they could be on holidays.



We keep thinking they are on holiday as its to soon to get excited!  will give it another week or so but planning the outside enclosure for Alan and him but with a tall wall between them ...it's next weekends project because we've had a family wedding this weekend


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 16, 2013)

He certainly loves eating dandelions! 


Just moved away from eating his dandelion and done a poo! However, I'm concerned now about the content!!! What do you think?


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 16, 2013)

He might have gotten into something on his travels, or might be urates mixed in. The important thing is that he is expelling it, and he is acting healthy.
Keep soaking him every other day just in case for a week or two more, then 1-2x per week.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 16, 2013)

Phew! My heart sank! I love this little man! It's consistency is the same as the poo and he does seem healthy! Bright and very alert until about 630pm then he zonked for the night! I'm soaking him now-bit later than usual and it seems like he has more as he's pushing!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 20, 2013)

'Im so tired under this basking light!' 
Awwww love him x


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 20, 2013)

That means he is comfortable and feels safe in his new home


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 20, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> That means he is comfortable and feels safe in his new home



He is totally sprawled out! Zonked! Lol x its been cooler today so I've bought a basking heat bulb but plan to buy a mvb bulb in a few weeks when I'm certain his owners are obviously not bothered or putting any effort into finding him x


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 20, 2013)

That's a darling picture!  do you reckon he could've been roaming a LONG time? As in months or so? Maybe he was looking for YOU.  he might've heard how good you take care of your tortie, & made his journey to see if you'd love on him too. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## the567spud (Jul 20, 2013)

Do what you are doing and put sights up around your neighborhood. Also look for lost Russians on the interwebs.


Edward. B


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 20, 2013)

the567spud said:


> Do what you are doing and put sights up around your neighborhood. Also look for lost Russians on the interwebs.
> 
> 
> Edward. B



I've knocked on every other door
And FLINTUS has put a link for me to this forum and it works because I've pretended to be the owner lol! I do think I've covered everything for this little tort 




*misskerrimoo* said:


> That's a darling picture!  do you reckon he could've been roaming a LONG time? As in months or so? Maybe he was looking for YOU.  he might've heard how good you take care of your tortie, & made his journey to see if you'd love on him too.
> 
> MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:
> 
> ...



I'd like to think this! It's very difficult not to get to attached but unfortunately I have! He's awesome!


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 27, 2013)

3 weeks and heard/seen nothing! I don't understand how anyone can't miss him  I'd miss him if the owner collected him! I think I'm going to have to start reading up about hibernating! This is why I got a red foot because they don't! I'm scared about the whole thing so I might need some advice nearer the time! My biggest scare is he dies because I did it wrong


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't hibernate his first year. Keep him inside with good basking temps and lights on 12-14 hours per day. He may stop eating much, and be less active, but soak him a couple of times per week and you will make it through the winter.

That will allow you to make sure he is in top form, and give you more time to research this.

(sounds like he has a new home...  )


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 27, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Don't hibernate his first year. Keep him inside with good basking temps and lights on 12-14 hours per day. He may stop eating much, and be less active, but soak him a couple of times per week and you will make it through the winter.
> 
> That will allow you to make sure he is in top form, and give you more time to research this.
> 
> (sounds like he has a new home...  )



Do you think as an adult he'll of been in hibernation before? Sounds a good idea because I'm not looking forward to it! But i dont want to unbalance his cycle either. He seems healthy enough! And yes he loves his new home


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 27, 2013)

You don't have to brumate (might as well use the super correct term  ) a tortoise, as far as we know.
So skipping a year (or more) won't hurt him.

Now, if he 'goes down' in his substrate and 'tells' you he wants to hibernate (despite good temps and lighting), then you can wind him down in his tortoise table in late Autumn and go from there. But that simply may not happen.


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 27, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> You don't have to brumate (might as well use the super correct term  ) a tortoise, as far as we know.
> So skipping a year (or more) won't hurt him.
> 
> Now, if he 'goes down' in his substrate and 'tells' you he wants to hibernate (despite good temps and lighting), then you can wind him down in his tortoise table in late Autumn and go from there. But that simply may not happen.



It's funny because I've noticed he's a real outsider! When he has to come in due to the change in temperature he just sleeps,munch,sleep,pee,munch,sleep!! Lol so I can see him being a big question mark do I or don't i!? Hee hee I'll be back on here if he does!


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Help! Found a tortoise...*



Alan RF said:


> 3 weeks and heard/seen nothing! I don't understand how anyone can't miss him  I'd miss him if the owner collected him! I think I'm going to have to start reading up about hibernating! This is why I got a red foot because they don't! I'm scared about the whole thing so I might need some advice nearer the time! My biggest scare is he dies because I did it wrong



Awesome.  Congrats on your new baby!  I bet he's enjoying his new lifestyle! Has he met Alan yet? Or do you have him in quarantine? Jw.  good luck on the hibernation, if he goes in it... What season is it there? Curious! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Alan RF (Jul 30, 2013)

*misskerrimoo* said:


> Alan RF said:
> 
> 
> > 3 weeks and heard/seen nothing! I don't understand how anyone can't miss him  I'd miss him if the owner collected him! I think I'm going to have to start reading up about hibernating! This is why I got a red foot because they don't! I'm scared about the whole thing so I might need some advice nearer the time! My biggest scare is he dies because I did it wrong
> ...



It's summer time in the UK  They've seen each other from about 5 inches apart.Alan put the whole of his head and neck out and the new one retracted back into its shell  I keep them away from each other due to quarantine and the fact we shouldn't mix species


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 10, 2013)

5 weeks and still no sign of the owner! Poor little man ....I'd be missing him if he was mine  built an outside enclosure for him today! I couldn't help it lol I'm a sucker for his beautiful face looking at me as if he's saying....I want to be outside all of the time! Ill start a new thread soon with the start and end product!


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh good! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 11, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Oh good! Can't wait to see.



It's on!


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 7, 2013)

I look at this thread and think one day someone will ask about this tortoise and they'll be the original owner. I will be devastated having to hand him over after 2 months of caring for him. Does anyone know at what point you can say this tortoise now rightfully belongs to me?


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think there is a rule. 
But stop posting about him, take down any fliers. 
Anyone who was desperately looking for their tortoise should have contacted you by now.
The little guy has found his NEW home.


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 8, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> I don't think there is a rule.
> But stop posting about him, take down any fliers.
> Anyone who was desperately looking for their tortoise should have contacted you by now.
> The little guy has found his NEW home.



Can you delete threads then? This is linked so the owners could find him online. I'd like to take it off as I think he's rightfully mine now 
Flintus did the link so I don't know how to take it off


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 8, 2013)

Try PM'ing Flintus, as I am not sure. You could ask the moderator to close this thread?
You also posted on Shelled Warriors as well, right?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan RF said:


> I look at this thread and think one day someone will ask about this tortoise and they'll be the original owner. I will be devastated having to hand him over after 2 months of caring for him. Does anyone know at what point you can say this tortoise now rightfully belongs to me?



At two months he is certainly all yours!


----------

